# 10yr Old Mead



## ekul (3/1/12)

This kid at work knows i homebrew as i talk about it at lunch and have brought bottles in to share (not for the kid obviously!). Anyway as a chrissy present he brought in some bottles of mead that his dad made 10 years ago (his dad no longer brews or drinks). He also said that his dad said that i would probably only be able to drink 3 sips before i felt sick, something to do with how sweet it is? Anyway the kid didn't know too much about it. It has me a little worried though.

So is there anything in mead that can make you feel sick? Especially 10 year old stuff? Its bottled in tallies with bottle caps, so it may be so oxidised that i won't drink much of it. Either that or it will be nectar  Never tasted mead before so i'm prettty excited.


----------



## Airgead (3/1/12)

ekul said:


> This kid at work knows i homebrew as i talk about it at lunch and have brought bottles in to share (not for the kid obviously!). Anyway as a chrissy present he brought in some bottles of mead that his dad made 10 years ago (his dad no longer brews or drinks). He also said that his dad said that i would probably only be able to drink 3 sips before i felt sick, something to do with how sweet it is? Anyway the kid didn't know too much about it. It has me a little worried though.
> 
> So is there anything in mead that can make you feel sick? Especially 10 year old stuff? Its bottled in tallies with bottle caps, so it may be so oxidised that i won't drink much of it. Either that or it will be nectar  Never tasted mead before so i'm prettty excited.



Mead is like a wine - after 10 years it will either be revolting or great but it won't make you sick. Go for it.

Sounds like it could be on the sweet side though. If you have never tried mead before don't be put off it this one is sickly sweet or revolting. Mead can be a sweet or dry as you like and is well worth a go.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## NickB (3/1/12)

I have a batch of mead that I brewed 7 1/2 years ago. Haven't touched it in 3 years as it was sitting at mum and dad's house 2000km away. Cracked a bottle on NYE and its pretty good. Dried out slightly, but lacking in carbonation.

Pretty damn happy though...

I did a batch plain, a batch with mango and a batch with raspberry.... Only tried the plain but for the QLD folk I'll try to bring a bottle of the other two home with me next weekend....

What could possibly go wrong!!!??!!


----------



## warra48 (3/1/12)

Nothing to lose by trying it.

I'm still drinking wines that go back to 1976, and I've survived to tell the tale.


----------



## Muggus (3/1/12)

Meads are well regarded for their ageability. Infact, many (particularly the strong ones) NEED age before they are seriously drinkable.

Certainly won't hurt giving it a try...it's something i'm looking forward to with the meads i've made thus far!


----------



## BjornJ (3/1/12)

I've only made mead once, for the fun of it.
I am not a wine-drinker, so take this for what it's worth, but to me it's just honey wine.
Sickly sweet honey wine, the fermentables are honey rather than grape juice, that's it.

I made it two years ago and opened a bottle 2 months ago again as we had some family visiting and for some reason started talking about brewing, wine, etc.


The family members liked it, said it tasted like a sweet, fortified dessert wine. I still thought it tasted revolting, but then again I've never met a wine I like  

Go for it and let us know how it went!

Bjorn


----------



## QldKev (3/1/12)

Most importantly, if it's is good, keep a bottle spare for when I'm down in a few weeks time.  

QldKev


----------



## ekul (3/1/12)

Might keep both then, ones sparkling and the other's still




QldKev said:


> Most importantly, if it's is good, keep a bottle spare for when I'm down in a few weeks time.
> 
> QldKev


----------



## hoppy2B (3/1/12)

If it's really sweet it is probably high in alcohol so should be well preserved and safe to drink. Cheers.


----------

